# Light Pole Installation



## JDHElectric (Oct 7, 2010)

Is anyone from GA and know a subcontractor who does light pole installs. I am a contractor and bidding a small job that has four 25ft poles to install. I'd like to maybe see if someone wanted to turnkey it (bases, trenching, set poles, etc.) If you know someone post or send me a email. If you know what they charge that of course is helpful.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JDHElectric said:


> Is anyone from GA and know a subcontractor who does light pole installs. I am a contractor and bidding a small job that has four 25ft poles to install. I'd like to maybe see if someone wanted to turnkey it (bases, trenching, set poles, etc.) If you know someone post or send me a email. If you know what they charge that of course is helpful.


They are pretty easy to construct, all you need is to rent a 35' bucket truck. outside of forms and pouring. I wish I had your op out here, I'd oblige.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

25' poles can be set by 3 guys on the ground. Unless there's something like 4 lights on 'em.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Addtion to 480's comment get the Lull frontend loader that can get pretty handy especally with larger luminaire head on it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 25' poles can be set by 3 guys on the ground. Unless there's something like 4 lights on 'em.


 
with no equipment? how?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jsb said:


> with no equipment? how?



Jeez. I stand 40' extension ladders up all by myself.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jsb said:


> with no equipment? how?


We use to set them for my ex boss using the box truck as a working platform. I invested in a bucket for an easier life.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd not set those lights without a crane or fork lift. I'd sub out the trenching with the addendum that they will help you set the bases. It's easy for them. Have the bases precast and delivered. The base company will set them for you also if the trench is ready if you talk to them about it. Then rent or if the trenching company is still there, get a piece of equipment to set the poles. This sounds like a great job for you to learn about light poles and bases.


----------

